# Frosty look



## monsterdigger (Dec 15, 2005)

Is there anyway to get the frosty look off of the outside of the bottle. Ive got several bottles that have rough frosty spots on the outside. I do not have a tumbler. is there anyway to polish it? or is there any cleaning agents out there that work? Is the only way to tumble the bottle? I found the best way to clean the insides are to fill the bottle a 1/3 with salt and a 1/3 hot water and shake the bottle untill clean and then put a little vinnegar and hot water, shake it and let it sit. That seems to work any better ways..............before i ruin my bottles?


----------



## capsoda (Dec 15, 2005)

Hey Jacob, Tumbling is the easyest and best way I've found to clean and polish bottles. I've used many different chemicals and acids. I've even polished one by hand,[&:] Not something you want to try.[] Hand polishing takes a long time and is far more strenuous and stressful than you would beleve. Buy or build yourself a tumbler, theres alot of information on this thread about it, and alot of experinced tumblers to advise you.  Tumbling your first bottle is like winning the loto.[]


----------



## Bottle tumbler (Dec 19, 2005)

when you get to the point where you can not wash out the stain thne it is time for a tumble. you can build your own or buy one, jardoctor.com sells them. 
  i tumble lots of bottles for others, go to my site and see the results
 www.bottletumbling.com
 if you need me to fix your sick bottles drop me a line

 rick


----------



## diginit (Dec 25, 2005)

Hi MD, Just thuoght I'd let you know that hot water and old bottles don't mix. Any sudden temprature change can break glass. Especially if it is 100 years old. Many diggers, myself included, have watched helplessly while bottles crack shortly after pulling them out of the ground. Air hot, ground cold. Who knew?


----------

